

Voyager near Solar System's edge - soitgoes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-11988466

======
retube
I forget where I read it, but apparently the Voyager command centre is a
couple of terminals in the corner of a computer room at JPL that have a little
sign stuck on them: "Please don't touch - live voyager mission" or words to
that affect.

~~~
hugh3
Sounds likely. On the other hand, there's still some decent-sized resources
going into the project. When I visited the Tidbinbilla space tracking station
I was told that the 70m dish there was at that moment busy communicating with
one of the Voyagers.

I have no idea whether there's still anyone working full time on Voyager. It
sounds a little dull, because I'm pretty sure I've been reading these "Voyager
reaches heliopause" articles for about ten years now, and there sure as hell
ain't much beyond that...

------
vibragiel
There are several definitions of "Solar System edge", and all of them are so
diffuse that we get these periodic reports, and we'll be getting them for a
while.

~~~
kondro
But I think we can all agree that it is very, very far away.

~~~
retube
on a cosmological scale it's but a hair's breadth from here to there...

